# Beautiful Maremma horses



## maggie62 (23 May 2017)

Just been on horse riding holiday in Tuscany with sis...........had a wonderful time. The horses looked huge compared to the little cobs I had previously ridden but soon got used to them. They are so well cared for by the couple of german girls taking us out on treks. The terrain is a bit tough but it does a lot for your balance. Our knees were absolutly wrecked after all the standing up on the stirrups and leaning forward going up the rugged terrain.
Hope you can view pics on link




https://www.dropbox.com/s/lwpzrel6alu4zvr/DSCF5501.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ot7hj0irj4160f1/DSCF5497.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sbqbgxxcp9whw8e/DSCF5366.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/28vuq9jn1p5txcz/DSCF0544.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dy6menh1qda4gsj/DSCF0477.JPG?dl=0


----------



## pony3 (24 May 2017)

Looks lovely.  This didn't happen to be Rifugio Prategiano?


----------



## shirl62 (24 May 2017)

It was..Have you been there?


----------



## pony3 (24 May 2017)

Yes, I worked there in 2001.  Beautiful place, I was too young to really appreciate it when I was there.  Would love to go back one day.


----------



## Nici (24 May 2017)

Ooh, those are beautiful, shiny coats!


----------



## pony3 (24 May 2017)

Can you remember any of the horses names?  I can recall Errobondo a 17hh gentlemans mount and Koshipa, who was a pretty little chestnut.  There were others but their names escape me.  The main yard was then run by a man called Marco from Sicily.  There were fantastic rides from the hotel and the food was lovely.  I hope you had a lovely time.


----------



## shirl62 (24 May 2017)

Some of the horses names were...Umberto, Top Gun, Esmarelda, Taiga, ? Romain...

We had such a wonderful time and were not disappointed. Such a beautiful place.


----------



## maggie62 (24 May 2017)

The 'romain' is more like a lettuce dear sis................Ramone was his name. Its back to reality tomorow at the riding school, but hopefully will have gained some experience in Tuscany.  I did notice in Tuscany that they held their reigns much further apart and it seemed  kinder on the horses mouths, maybe they teach that way in Germany as the girls taking us out were german. We could have been riding all day but our bodies were not up to it........3-4 hrs was more than enough for us penioners !! I would go back in a heartbeat but would like somwhere different for the experience.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 May 2017)

lovely horses, the chestnut looks VERY well.....


----------



## Equi (24 May 2017)

oh wow they look amazing! Ive always wanted to ride abroad, but as a larger rider the normal 15hh light built animals have never been an option. This looks perfect! Where exactly is it?


----------



## shirl62 (24 May 2017)

Its was through Unicorn Trail riding holidays , Magic of Tuscany . In Tuscany ( Montieri ) . It was really a fantastic holiday and the horses were fab . Would highly recommend it.


----------

